# Schwinn Black Phantom, PA.



## scooter_trasher (Jan 21, 2016)

wrong front end and the tank is rough, but for now it's cheap
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262242742277


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2016)

Plus bent fork.lol


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 21, 2016)

And the tank needs chrome and it's missing the front fender light and it has the wrong seat and it's a black Phantom
and the frame alone with the savable paint is worth the $255 its currently at, and at four hundred its worth buying if it's close enough to grab


----------



## jkent (Jan 21, 2016)

That sure looks like a 24" phantom. 
The geometry on the tank looks like a 24" style.
JKent


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 21, 2016)

jkent said:


> That sure looks like a 24" phantom.
> The geometry on the tank looks like a 24" style.
> JKent



It's way too far from me to check, a 24" might be pretty cool with a banana seat & ape hangers,( think a 24" Phantom Stingray), never seen one, but Ive seen 20" tanker stingray's and they are super cool, I been thinking of making a 24" 5 speed fastback stingray out of a Speedster if I find a deal on one


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Geez. In that condition, at that price, there's a reason I stick to Huffmans from the same era. Parts are harder to find, but they're much cheaper!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 22, 2016)

Huffy's are cheap, but Huffman's and some of the elgins I think are way up there


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Most Huffman-built bikes are very cheap. The only exceptions really are the Streamliner's, Dial-A-Ride's, Radiobike's, Rail's, and Twin-Flex's.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2016)

This one is a 24" bike too...it's a double whammy for us tall collectors! lol


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

jkent said:


> That sure looks like a 24" phantom.
> The geometry on the tank looks like a 24" style.
> JKent





Frame, You're right, not just the tank, the head post is not 26",  distance between top and bottom bar, that's a 24" or smaller bike.


----------



## how (Jan 22, 2016)

bike went for 320 which is a steal
bent fork is very simple to fix. 20 buck fix
at a bike shop that has the tool to do it


----------



## how (Jan 22, 2016)

bike went for 320 which is a steal
bent fork is very simple to fix. 20 buck fix
at a bike shop that has the tool to do it


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

These guys picked it apart when it was at 250, and someone snuck out the door with it at 320,if it's a 24 the tank's worth that, what did they make 24" Phantoms for like two years
whats even crazier is no one has jumped on these three for 50 bucks and one is a Super Sport, oh bent forks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Super-Sport-Bicycle-Mens-Plus-2-more-No-Shipping/351623699041?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=35006&meid=06c6e14e83e14972bdbaeb4fd805f90a&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=301838602882&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2016)

Who cares about fixing the fork? It's not even the right one for that bike lol....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

yep it wont be real easy finding a 24" springer cheap,but if it was near me it would be in my garage


----------

